
Salt Bugs Allow Full RCE as Root on Cloud Servers - based2
https://threatpost.com/salt-bugs-full-rce-root-cloud-servers/155383/
======
willjp
This really ruined my night :(. Good luck to everyone out there. Keep calm and
replace all your ssh keys.

For anyone else that's affected, people have been tracking it within a github
issue:

[https://github.com/saltstack/salt/issues/57057](https://github.com/saltstack/salt/issues/57057)

